# Fundamentals of IW + IPT



## Alerin (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

Am new to FreeBSD, I use the version 8.3. What must I do to protect my system right? How well set up IP.Tables? How to disable ping?

Ps. sorry for my poor English. Thanks for any help


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2012)

[thread=4108]Unofficial FreeBSD Security Checklist / Links / Resources[/thread]


----------



## Alerin (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

If I have a vps posed on ubuntu, ubuntu is such protection can vps'a anything for this? (eg IP.Tables and must also do this on a VPS?)

As for IP.Tables, I've heard that it cuts out the enemy and block the ip. For example, blockade of one ip you have to pay the provider if it works on the principle of the interior of the system?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2012)

IPTables is a Linux thing. Ubuntu is a Linux distribution. FreeBSD is NOT a Linux.

Besides that, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Alerin (Jun 19, 2012)

If IP.Tables is for linux is there something similar for *Free*BSD?

With regard to http://www.freshports.org/security/denyhosts, where to configure your log files sent to the e-mail?



> Optionally sends an email of newly banned hosts and suspicious logins.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2012)

All your questions are addressed in the FreeBSD Handbook. Start there: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

